# Question about R8 tool holders



## tjb (May 19, 2018)

I have a need for a 3/4" R8 tool holder.  The name brand holders are generally in the $90 - $100 range, but there is a Shars version advertised on eBay for $19.50 including shipping - https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-4-END-MI...:-YYAAOxyyF5RJPeU:sc:USPSPriority!30650!US!-1

This is a no-brainer if it's a decent tool.  Does anyone have any experience with this type of Shars tool holder?

Thanks in advance for any info.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## 4ssss (May 19, 2018)

Normally imports internal threads are pretty crummy.  If you don't mind holding the collet to tighten it down I'd say go for it.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 19, 2018)

No experience with the end mill holder but the Shars products that I have purchased have been decent quality.  I would go for it.


----------



## tjb (May 19, 2018)

4ssss said:


> Normally imports internal threads are pretty crummy.  If you don't mind holding the collet to tighten it down I'd say go for it.


Thanks.

I have a power drawbar.  How likely is that combination to be a challenge?

Regards


----------



## tjb (May 19, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> No experience with the end mill holder but the Shars products that I have purchased have been decent quality.  I would go for it.


Thanks, RJ.

I recall in several unrelated posts from the past that reviews on Shars products are - to use your label - 'decent'.  Not the best, but certainly not the worst.  Like my lovely bride has pointed out, for twenty bucks, it's worth finding out.

I'll probably end up getting it and posting a review after using it.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## kd4gij (May 19, 2018)

Shars stuff is usually descent quality. Or if not in a hurry watch eBay for a used name brand for a good price.


----------



## tjb (May 19, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> Shars stuff is usually descent quality. Or if not in a hurry watch eBay for a used name brand for a good price.


Thanks.

I usually keep my radar up for decent used stuff but, unfortunately, I have a somewhat immediate need in this instance.  Not 'urgent' but greater than 'wait and see'.  And again, $20 is not that huge of a gamble.

Thanks for the input.

Regards


----------



## mksj (May 19, 2018)

I find that Shar's often has two quality levels, their upper level is often nickle plated and has better tolerances. What gets me with Shar's is often they stick you big time on the shipping. You might also look at the Sowa end mill holder which are made in Taiwan, they have tight tolerances and are well made at mid price point products. I have ordered a range of items from Suncoast, good quality and reasonable shipping. If you had the time, sometimes you can pick up a high quality endmill holder on eBay for ~$40 (see below for an ETM 7/8"), I picked up a Lyndex 3/4" end mill holder a while back which was very nice.
https://www.suncoasttools.com/crm/ItemPage.aspx?ItemNumber=534-068&VendorNumber=SOWA
https://www.ebay.com/itm/END-MILL-A...REW-R8-ADAPTER-HOLDER-NEW-IN-BOX/253331957742


----------



## bfd (May 19, 2018)

I use shars tool holderswith no problems. I have other brands that I have had to tap the hole deeper so my drawbar would work. The cheaper ones sometimes have 2 piece construction and the threads will pull out of the collet body. I have only read about this and have not seen it happen, get what you can afford you may regret it but I doubt it bill


----------



## higgite (May 19, 2018)

I’ve had the same experience with Shars as RJS. The only “precision” tooling that I recall having bought from them is a set of ER32 collets and they are more than adequate for hobby work. 

Don’t know what your tolerances are and your linked ebay listing doesn’t mention TIR, but FWIW, the specs for that end mill holder on Shars’ website says .0004” TIR. (Hopefully, that’s max, not min. )

Tom


----------



## rgray (May 19, 2018)

tjb said:


> I have a need for a 3/4" R8 tool holder.



A 3/4" R8 collet "is" a 3/4' R8 tool holder. Why buy one with a set screw? Special op?


----------



## RJSakowski (May 19, 2018)

My only R8 collets that have a separate threaded bushing were made in USA and in England.  Lyndex R8 collets all have threaded bushings.  I have never seen a two piece on an R8 end mill holder.  

When I was looking for a 3/4" R8 collet with minimal runout, the best specification that I could find was a Crawford, made in England, with a TIR of .0002".  Lyndex collets run .0007" - .0011" TIR.  Hardinge doesn't specify TIR on their website that I could find.  Wholesale Tool has an RDX brand specified at .0004" concentricity.  However, concentricity is not the same as TIR.  Concentricity of .0004" means that an axis running through the center of a pin in the collet will be within .0004" of the spindle axis. Its associated TIR would be .0008".

A half thousandth TIR on an end mill holder would be great, IMO.  An end mill holder, by design, must have clearance to be able to insert an end mill.  When the set screw is tightened all that clearance is taken up on the side opposite the set screw. A class III fit for 3/4" would be equivalent to .0006" TIR.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 19, 2018)

rgray said:


> A 3/4" R8 collet "is" a 3/4' R8 tool holder. Why buy one with a set screw? Special op?


Collets are not recommended for Weldon type shanks.


----------



## P. Waller (May 20, 2018)

rgray said:


> A 3/4" R8 collet "is" a 3/4' R8 tool holder. Why buy one with a set screw? Special op?


Tool setting, every time you remove a tool from a collet you will have to reset its Z value when you put it back in, If you are doing 6 tool changes per part on 100 parts this is very slow and annoying at best.


----------



## tjb (May 20, 2018)

rgray said:


> A 3/4" R8 collet "is" a 3/4' R8 tool holder. Why buy one with a set screw? Special op?


When doing roughing work, I find that an end mill will occasionally slip in an R8 collet.  I have bought other size tool holders with a set screw that hold an end mill with a Weldon shank, and they NEVER slip.  Thought I'd add a 3/4" to my modest collection and not worry about it anymore.  And for 20 bucks, to me it's worth it.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb (May 20, 2018)

I've been away from my computer for awhile working on another non-machining related project, so I'm only just now seeing the more recent posts.  Thanks to all for your replies and the educational info from our experts.  You guys are great resources.

I plan on using this tool holder with a coarse roughing end mill, so precision is less of a factor than would otherwise be the case.  If it turns out to not fit my needs, I'm only out $20.  Then we'll go to a plan B.

Regards to all, and thanks again,
Terry


----------



## shooter123456 (May 24, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> Collets are not recommended for Weldon type shanks.


Do you know why that is?


----------



## pontiac428 (May 24, 2018)

I have several Shars R8 end mill holders that I have bought individually, and they run great.  I don't think you'll be disappointed if you go that route.  I'm content that these are capable of doing anything that I would encounter on a manual machine.


----------



## tjb (May 24, 2018)

Got my Shars 3/4" tool holder yesterday afternoon.  Looks great, but I won't get around to using it for a few days.  I'll post comments then.

Thanks for all the counsel.

Regards,
Terry


----------

